# US Internship for UK citizen



## UKIntern (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi,

I am a UK citizen who has a 3 month internship with a US company. I will be living and working in the US for that time, and return to the UK afterwards. 

I will be earning a fair amount of money in this job, and as such it is worth my while minimising my tax liabilities. It has been suggested to me that I might be able to elect to pay UK tax on my income upon my return to the UK and not pay US tax (or get the US tax returned to me when I fill in the tax return). This would be desirable as the amount of money I will have left after living expenses will not be much more than my UK tax free allowance. 

So my question is if this is correct? Can elect to whom I pay my tax? If so, do you know how? If not, what is the best (above board) way to minimise the tax on circa 20,000 dollars?

Thanks


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Foreign Student Liability for Social Security and Medicare Taxes


----------

